# Just trying to confirm my final setup for dipsys and spoons.



## jackod (Aug 30, 2017)

I would like to confirm I am setting this up correctly and have a question or two. First, I am going to calibrate my reels. I will be using a Size 3 snap swivel to tie to the dipsy/tru-trip diver. My leaders will be 20 lb mono with snap swivels on both ends and about 6' long. Does this seem correct?

Some of the spoons I bought came with split rings, some didn't. Should I add them if they didn't? Is a snap swivel okay on the spoon end of the leader? I am using a variety of spoons all in the 2 1/4 in range. I have Duo-lock snaps available and crane swivels if I need them. Thanks.


----------



## CRPPIE PARIDISE (Dec 27, 2014)

Everything sounds great but I use a rubber snubbed connected to the other side of the dipsey then connect your swivel and leader. This takes the shock off you're line when the fish hits and makes it easier to bring them in give it a try I won't have it any other way been using dipsey divers since the 80s


----------



## jackod (Aug 30, 2017)

Thanks. Do you add a split ring if the spoon doesn't come with one? I have some snubbers I can add.


----------



## CRPPIE PARIDISE (Dec 27, 2014)

swivel right to the spoons no ring's in any of my spoons


----------



## D J (Jul 8, 2010)

Snubbers or not are personal preference. I used them primarily when salmon / steelhead fishing. If I am fishing for walleye other other species I usually leave them at home. If you decide on snubbers, get the Amish outfitter ones. If you plan to run cranks (shallow only) behind a dipsy, just use a clean snap, no swivel.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I just use a swivel to the lure without a split ring but it wont hurt anything to leave them on. I use a snubber because it may be a large eye that hits. I use 20# fluro 6' or 7' leader but mono will work. I like using fluro though. I use seaguar premier I get off ebay. always use braid with dipsies or its a nightmare to trip them. I know a lot of guys swear by calibrating but myself I have never done it. I put 150' of 17# mono on 1st then fill all my reels with the same amount of line.
any tangle that costs you 20' or 30' of line and there not calibrated any more. my divers dive 2.7' for every 10' of line out. so im not that worried about a few feet of line on the reel.
sherman


----------



## jackod (Aug 30, 2017)

Thanks. This is what I needed to know.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Just tie up a dozen leaders, duolock or coastlock swivels on both ends and store them. Then your square. No rings on your spoons. Don’t forget to adjust the trip on your dipseys. Good luck!


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I tie my own leaders, 5' and 6', depends on the length of rod. Duolock snap on one end , duolock snap swivel on the other. Don't know if it makes a difference if its a snap or a swivel spoonside, but spinners need a swivel for sure.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Here is how I'm setup. 30/8 Power Pro on my reel, calibrated. You don't want to use mono with dipsy's.

Size #2 swivel on the rod for the dipsy's. Use black #1 (large) dipsy, especially in the central basin.

The leader should be 20 lbs seaguar fluro, or you can use 20 lbs Trilene big game. If you use fluro, watch your knots as their known to pull thru.

The leader should be the length of your rod. So, if your using an 8 1/2' rod, you should make your leaders 8 1/2'.

I use a #2 duo snap on one end and a #2 swivel on the other of the leader. If your running spoons, the swivel goes on the spoon. If your running a shallow crank behind the dipsy, the snap goes on the lure.

No rings on the spoons. Hope this helps.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## jackod (Aug 30, 2017)

It does help but I am wondering how the swivel end is connected without a snap?


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

jackod said:


> It does help but I am wondering how the swivel end is connected without a snap?


If you mean on the leader, one end has a swivel with snap and the other end just has the duo lock snap. Sorry if I wasn't clear.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## jackod (Aug 30, 2017)

Thanks, that make it clear for me.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

I’m just paranoid about line twist, hence the swivels on both ends for me. Spoons and harnesses.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> I’m just paranoid about line twist, hence the swivels on both ends for me. Spoons and harnesses.


I use snubbers in case a big fish gets on and use a swivel on both ends. its just extra insurance against twists. I still say it wont hurt to leave the rings on the spoons that already has them. but you don't need to add them using a swivel. using a swivel on the lure just lets you change spoons faster/easier if a spoon isn't getting fish and the others are. have a great time learning and catching fish. feel free to pm me any time. i'll try to help any way I can.

have you run dipsies before? how many are you going to run? do you know how to set the dial on the diver to keep them apart? do you know how to set outside divers over inside divers? just a few questions I might help you with if you need help just send a pm.
sherman


----------



## bomber24 (Jun 13, 2017)

My setup is how ever many feet my rod is equals the length of my leader. I tie a palomar not right to my dipsy.I to am paranoid about line twist so I tie my leader from the dipsy to a barrel swivel about 2 feet from the dipsy.I then tie another 6 feet leader from the barrel swivel to a duro snap then clip on the spoon or stickbait.


----------



## bomber24 (Jun 13, 2017)

I use 20 pound floro


----------



## jackod (Aug 30, 2017)

Turns out, I have some 20 pound floro in my box. 

Sherman, I have run dipsys (4) and I just tried one tru-trip too. I do have the occasional tangle. My wife does all the driving so she gets the blame when we tangle something up! If I have it correct, I run the outside dipsys on a 3 setting with the dial to the L for the port side and the R for starboard. The inside dipsys I use a 1 setting with the same R and L dial. The tru-trip I ran straight off the back of the boat. The tru-trip seemed to run to the right. 

Eventually I want to run some boards and those I may use the tru-trips on. I appreciate the offer to pm you with questions and will be taking you upon it. This forum and all of the replys have been a great help to us and increased our enjoyment of our fishing efforts.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Are you using braid for your main line on your reels? It makes tripping a dipsey much easier. Have seen guys break rods trying to trip a dipsey while using mono.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Also if you are going to use snubbers only buy them in red or green. Set them for port and starboard so it is less confusing for other people on your boat while setting lines. Do it wrong once and you will understand why. Lol.


----------



## D J (Jul 8, 2010)

I'd make sure the 20 lb fluoro you found is actually leader material and not fluoro line. My experience with one fluoro line is that only your lures vanish.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

While were on the Dipsy topic.. Has anyone seen a depth chart for 0 size Dipsy's and 30 lb. braid ? I can't find any info anywhere other then #1 size.
Thanks


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Misdirection said:


> Here is how I'm setup. 30/8 Power Pro on my reel, calibrated. You don't want to use mono with dipsy's.
> 
> Size #2 swivel on the rod for the dipsy's. Use black #1 (large) dipsy, especially in the central basin.
> 
> ...


Almost identical set-up but use a swivel on the leader at the Dipsy end after the snap on the barrel swivel.. no twists for me. 100% 20 lb. floro for the leaders, no exceptions.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

jackod said:


> Turns out, I have some 20 pound floro in my box.
> 
> Sherman, I have run dipsys (4) and I just tried one tru-trip too. I do have the occasional tangle. My wife does all the driving so she gets the blame when we tangle something up! If I have it correct, I run the outside dipsys on a 3 setting with the dial to the L for the port side and the R for starboard. The inside dipsys I use a 1 setting with the same R and L dial. The tru-trip I ran straight off the back of the boat. The tru-trip seemed to run to the right.
> 
> Eventually I want to run some boards and those I may use the tru-trips on. I appreciate the offer to pm you with questions and will be taking you upon it. This forum and all of the replys have been a great help to us and increased our enjoyment of our fishing efforts.


you have it right but you want to run the 3 diver with atleast 15' longer leads. then when letting the 3 diver out over the 1 diver start letting it out towards the other side of the boat. keep rod tip up while letting it out. let it out slow with the clicker on. if it don't want to go out most reels have a clicker adjustment which should be set just loose enough to let line out. when the 3 diver gets out 5' farther than the 1 diver lift rod up and over the 1 diver rod. put it in holder and put reel in gear. make sure the 3 diver is out as far as you want. if not slowly adjust reel. hope this helps. I use 150' of 17# ande mono as a backer for my braid then fill with 300' of braid on my size 17 reels.
sherman


----------



## jackod (Aug 30, 2017)

I will give this a try in the next few days. Not sure how much mono and braid I have on my Magna 20s; whatever was recommended when Netcraft re-spooled the reels.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Popspastime said:


> While were on the Dipsy topic.. Has anyone seen a depth chart for 0 size Dipsy's and 30 lb. braid ? I can't find any info anywhere other then #1 size.
> Thanks


The precision trolling app has 0, 1, 2, and 3 settings.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Looked at the app and they have it for #1, Mag, and Mini's. Why didn't I see the 0's? What did I miss?


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Popspastime said:


> Looked at the app and they have it for #1, Mag, and Mini's. Why didn't I see the 0's? What did I miss?


Sorry about that, I read your post wrong.


----------

